# Lab results and new doctor



## sara325 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am a newbie... a year ago I was experiencing exhaustion, soreness and mild weight gain, my GP ran a thyroid panel and felt that my thyroid was enlarged, I had an ultrasound that showed nodules, which led to a biopsy that came back positive for Hashi's but otherwise ok. My TSH was 1.2 and my free T3 and T4 were within range but towards the lower half and my TPO AB was 160. The endo said I had Hashi's but didn't need to be treated and should come back in 6 months. That endo retired (plus I wasn't happy that they basically told my I had Hashi's but then did nothing about it), so I tried a new endo in June of this year. He "doesn't believe in Free T3" but took an ultrasound, which he said was fine. He did limited bloodwork, and I will post the results below. he told me to take 200 mg of Selenium and come back if get pregnant. I didn't like him, so tried another doctor who isn't an endo but was highly recommended for thyroid issues and believes in treating the symptoms and optimizing my levels. She ran a full panel and I just got the results. I have a follow-up appointment with her today and want to be prepared to ask her any questions. Any ideas? What do you all think she will recommend in terms of meds? What's up with the dramatic difference in my TSH (0.75 to 2.1) in a period of just weeks? What are the implications of my iodine level being low?

Early June 2014 Results:

Result Range

TSH 0.75 "no range found"

Free T4 1.0 0.8-1.8

Thyroglobulin ab 1 <1

TPO ab 106 <9

July 2014 Results:

Result Range

TSH 2.1 .45-4.5

Free T4 1.16 0.82-1.77

Free T3 3.5 2.0-4.4

Thyroglobulin ab 1.1 <0.9

TPO ab 144 0-44

Vit. D 27.3 30-100

Vit. B12 270 211-946

Iodine 34.5 40-92


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

TSH results are often unreliable when antibodies are active.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, ignore the TSH results for now because you've got antibodies floating around (TPOab and Thyroglobulin ab). I would hope/ask for an ultrasound since you do have antibodies, just to see what's going on in there.

Your Vitamin D and B12 levels also need some help; what kind of symptoms are you having?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

And a little bit of extra info for you..............]

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hi and welcome. Antibodies can be elusive and they do wax and wane which makes the patient feel like they are on a roller coaster ride.

If your biopsy was confirmed Hashimoto's then nothing could be more definitive than that BUT........................many who have Hashi's do go on to have Graves' Disease (complete hyperthyroid.)

So, you may wish to request the tests listed above.


----------

